# HP Laptop: very slow and hanged a lot



## oracledba (Dec 27, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6500U CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 78 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8112 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 520, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 917 GB (430 GB Free); D: 12 GB (1 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 80D0
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Hi Tech Gurus,

Please advise, how I can better it's performance, don't know why it's so slow and hanged/several times.

thanks & very best regards.
MK


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your HP laptop has a decent performing processor and graphic device and has 8 GB of RAM, so it should not be running slow or hanging.

Since we're not there to see how well you maintain it and what's installed and running in it, that can have a big impact on speed and performance.

What's the model number and product number and serial number on your HP laptop?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oracledba (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi, thanks for the reply, attached jpg has all the info, please advise, how to troubleshoot; any app/tool/software to identify, what's going on here, because I don't think, that I'd installed some heavy apps, yes Norton Antivirus is there.

Also attached current processes status too.

Please advise.

Thanks & regards.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Have you ran any malware virus scans. If not we need to start there. Please perform the following steps

Speccy
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to our servers
3 Upload file to your next Reply

Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

1. Save it to your desktop then run it. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
2. Select View Menu Click Select Columns
3. In the Select Columns Window Check Verified Signer and Click OK
4. Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures
5. Click twice on the CPU column to sort by highest CPU usage 
6. Wait approximately a minute
7. Select Save or Save As from the File Menu and save to Desktop
8. Upload the file or Copy and Paste the text to your Reply

Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso
Please download and Run the Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso

http://images.malwar...om/vino/VEW.exe

1. Run program as Administrato
2.. Under Select log to query
3. select System
4. Under Select type to list
Select:
* Error
* Warning

Choose the Number of events as follows:
1. Click on Number of events
2. Type 20 in the box (1 to 20)
3. Click the Run button (Notepad will open the log)
4. Paste or upload to next reply

Rename the first log file or it will be overwritten 
Run this again

Except at step 3. Select Application 
Paste or upload to next reply
Repeat but select Application.

(Evert time you run this program it overwrites the log file so make sure to rename each log file before running)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have THIS *HP ENVY m6-w105dx x360 Convertible PC* 
It was purchased in October 2015 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

Let's see an image of the "Startup" tab in the Task Manager.
Make sure the "Name" is widened enough so the entire names of the entries there can be seen.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oracledba (Dec 27, 2017)

thanks *dckeks*

Done with all the steps, attached is one zip file: dckeks.zip
1. VEW files (VEW_1 ... 3)
2. EULA.txt
3. System Idle Process.txt

Please take a look and update, what needs to be done here, and thanks a lot for these details steps  much appreciated.

Best regards.


----------



## oracledba (Dec 27, 2017)

thanks *flavallee*
uploaded the startup snap, please take a look.

Thank you 

Best regards.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Your process logs look pretty good. I would recommend removing Norton Antivirus and using Windows Defender. Have you recently checked for any drivers updates, especially your chipset from mfg website? If not, that needs to be performed as well.

I don't see the speccy report

Speccy
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to our servers
3 Upload file to your next Reply


----------



## oracledba (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry, skipped due to the extension, now zipped it.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't see any real issues from your logs. It might be worth performing a clean boot as follows. Start by disabling the top half of your non-Microsoft services and test. Then do the other half as a start. If you find an issue then you have to start disabling services one at a time to help find the one with an issue. You could also Reset Windows 10 and see if that helps

*How to Perform a Clean Install Windows *
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows

*How to Reset Windows 10*
Do not do any of this unless you have Current Backup
Refreshing Windows 10 will cause you to lose all your installed apps, third party programs but you will allow you the option to keep your personal files. 
To refresh your Windows 10 follow these steps:

1. Boot to Safe mode using one of the options in the following link
https://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/

2. After your computer restarts choose Troubleshoot.
3. Now click Advanced.
4. Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files. 
5. The refreshing process will start. This will take a while so be patient.
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-10
.


----------



## oracledba (Dec 27, 2017)

sorry for the delayed reply, will do these and update soon.

Thanks & much appreciated.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No problem. Let me know


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is that the same PC that's associated with this thread?

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/keep-my-pc-alive.1203030/

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Have you tried defragging the hard drive? Fragentation can put extra work on hard drives and slow the computer down.

Note: Fragmentation is NOT physical damage to it. Fragmentation simply, in basic terms, something that puts extra work on the hard drive and slows down the computer. Which is not good, either. Search "Disk Defragmenter" in where you search for files and programs in Windows 10, or you might find it in the control panel. 

And, flavallee, in the link you posted, oracledba posted that thread was the company computer, and that the computer mentioned in this thread is oracledba's personal computer, if that answers your question.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Also, I reccomend yoi get rid of Norton and use Windows Defender.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Coco767 said:


> Also, I reccomend yoi get rid of Norton and use Windows Defender.


I agree


----------

